# Any way to block a particular application's Internet access?



## altceva (Mar 25, 2008)

Is there? I mean, maybe it's a naive question, but can you actually deny an appliaction all access to the Internet? That is without disconnecting the entire system from the Internet?

I'm talking about applications that don't appear in the firewall exception list, but are still able to access the Internet (I'm guessing indirectly, by using other services installed on the system).


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello altceva

You can stop certain programs etc from accessing the internet by using something like System firewall - Free










It allows you to block applications accessing the internet, along with other great functionalities

Regards




Craig


----------



## altceva (Mar 25, 2008)

Thx a lot. Gonna try it.


----------



## adocious (Jan 27, 2009)

The software company has been blocked by google which makes one wonder. Quick look around the web indicates trouble...


```
From [URL="https://forums.comodo.com/false_positivenegative_reporting_is_this_a_malware_that_cis_hasnot_detected/malwares_not_detected-t28680.125.html;wap2="]Comodo Webforums[/URL]

** SNIP **
Toxteth O'Grady:
Submitted:
[B]mgsf.exe[/B]

mgmg.exe
[url]http://scanner.novirusthanks.org/index.php?session=924622139123777071542280331427443727152063[/url]



Another fake AV:
[url]http://scanner.novirusthanks.org/index.php?session=31381325736181867503086087741325239743395094[/url]
Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banbra.fgx



By the way, what is this? I am not a programmer, so I can't analyse any files (so this may sound stupid).

UniExtract can extract all sorts of files, including installers. It doesn't work for the fake AV mentioned above. It only produces 4 files.
.rsrc
CERTIFICATE
UPX0
UPX1

These are binary files. When I try to look "inside" the CERTIFICATE, this is the result:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Z0X03
Salt Lake City1
The USERTRUST Network1!
http
.usertrust.com1
-USERFirst-Object0

080909000000Z

090909235959Z0
EH6 5DT1

Midlothian1
   EDINBURGH1<
3UNIT 19, LEITH WALK BUSINESS CENTRE, 108 LEITH WALK1
MILSTRON Ltd1
MILSTRON Ltd0
hV   n
https
secure.comodo.
/CPS0B
;0907
1http
.usertrust.
-USERFirst-Object.crl04
http
ocsp.comodoca.com0

Salt Lake City1
The USERTRUST Network1!
http
.usertrust.com1
-USERFirst-Object
wuJ0

zTgm


** SNAP **
```
I'd rather recommend the Checkpoint software Free verions of Zone Alarm 8 (but their 64bit version is as of now unfortunately not released public).

// Adocious


----------

